# IBS-C sufferer who found relief.



## Jackie000 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey guys. this is my first time posting. i usually always just read the threads but i told myself if i ever found relief and was able to help others i would post.

I've been suffering for terrible dibilitating constipation and bloating for over a year now. i had every test done and no answers, ive tried every diet out there, laxative, and acupuncture. i almost lost my job bc of it. i did find things that worked for a few weeks but my body always got used to it.

its been almost 3 months and i feel like a real person again. this is what im doing......

1. i starting drinking citrucel morning and night (not the fiber that ferments in your body and makes you all gassy. this kind is synthetic the gut bacteria dont feed on it) if you've tried other finbers and hated them (as i did) give this one a go.

2.i also take 1 phillips colon health probiotic at NIGHT. its only 1.5 billion strains which i know is "weak" but its been consistant in keeping me bloated free and ive taken probiotics with up to 100 billion, this one keeps my stomach flat. ( i looked pregnant 24/7 before.) and i only weigh 110 lbs.

3. Lastly i take 2 Flaxseed oil capsules in the morning and 500mg Magnesium. and ive been working out 4-5 days a week.

i go to the bathroom everyday twice a day with no bloating. (im a little gassy when i first wake up but thats bc i take the probiotic at night)

good luck! im happy to share my success with you guys! Love & light <3


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

So happy to hear! Question: was your problem just chronic constipation or Colonic Inertia? (the ability to get the 'urge' to go?)


----------



## Jackie000 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi dreamcatcher. My problem was that I did get the urge to go every couple of days, but was never successful in having a movement & It was painful. I went about twice a week with the help of laxatives. And I was extremely bloated everyday.


----------



## shealey10 (Dec 18, 2013)

Have similar IBS-C symptoms, do you think the same treatment would work for a 6"2 guy?


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Fantastic! Good for you!  I will look into the Phillips Colon Health. I find probitoics bloat me like crazy... so strange.

For everyone else, these are the things that have helped me:

1) Creating a 'routine' of pooping in the morning

2) Squatty Potty and relaxing on the pot for 30 min or so

3) Molasses, olive oil, fish oil, flax oil and coconut oil (sooo healthy!)

4) Grapes, Raisins, Prunes

5) Psyllium Husk

6) Chia seeds

7) Sweet potatoes, reg potatoes

8) PAYING ATTENTION to your body - 'think' about going #2 and the feelings associated. Always be aware of it and link your brain up! Pay attention to your bum bum! 

9) Food allergies - do elimination to ensure you are not eating anything that binds YOU up. What binds you up may not bind someone else up.. we are all different.

10) AVOID laxatives and too many fiber bulking agents. Let your body do it's job. If it takes a few days to poo - wait it out. Wait for the urge and don't strain horribly.

11) Do proper food combining.

12) if you really want to kick-start things, buy a juicer and go on a juicing fast. Might want to use an enema before this!

13) if you are going to do an enema, buy your own 2 quart bag and make your OWN enemas. Do not use Fleet.

14) Don't chronically use suppositories. This is just bad news.

15) Be sure to look into biofeedback and physical therapy! Sometimes it can take years of this to 'retrain' your muscles to do what they should.

16) Water, water water. Drink at least half your weight in water a day. Drink before, during and after meals.

17) To do your own 'transit time' tests use carrots, beets or corn! This will help you to determine what is working best for you.

18) PATIENCE - re-training your bowel is a long and difficult road for those with IBS-C. You can do it!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Jackie000 said:


> Hi dreamcatcher. My problem was that I did get the urge to go every couple of days, but was never successful in having a movement & It was painful. I went about twice a week with the help of laxatives. And I was extremely bloated everyday.


Sounds like you really needed some fiber added in to your diet! When you get urges but you can't pass, it typically means the diet needs to be totally re-arranged. It can be uber tricky too. So glad to hear you have had success!!


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

@Dreamcatcher, I recently purchased a Squatty Potty myself, and it really does help. Bit expensive for what it is, but I gave in and just ordered it for its convenience. Very happy with it. I don't know that it helps me go, per se, but I do feel like I'm in a more natural position.


----------



## Jackie000 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes dreamcather although I have a very healthy diet and always have the fiber was a miracle. I tried Metamucil first but it bloated me and didn't work. The citrucel worked wonders for 2 weeks but like everything else it just stopped  but I kept on taking it! And incoorporated the Phillips colon health probiotic because I had never taken fiber AND probiotics at the same time and i think that's what did it. It's been months and its still working!


----------



## someguy79 (Dec 21, 2013)

Very interesting read. I may add the probiotics to my "new" regime as well.

How is your diet? Are you eating whatever you want?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jackie000 (Dec 13, 2013)

Someguy- i pretty much eat whatever I want yes. I am a healthy person so I enjoy eating healthy but no matter what I eat I am ok. Icecream, pizza, pasta. All the things I couldn't dream of eating before my body tolerates well now.


----------



## huncn-16 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jackie000 - Thank you sooo much for sharing this! I've been struggling with really bad similar symptoms for about 4 years now. I always had to take some sort of laxative to go. Your story sounded so much like my situation that I figured I had to try it out. I've been on your "routine" for about 5 days now and already feel soo much better! I've also gone without any use of laxative for the first time in a long while. Hopefully it continues!

Thank you again for taking the time to share your success story! Hopefully others will get the same results as me!


----------



## keligrl36 (Jan 14, 2014)

That is wonderful news! I am new here and just signed up and have had chronic constipation since my teens and tried everything, although I cant take probotics because they make me very nauseas I have tried the citrucil with good results now and then (it doesnt always work) but Im am going to add the flax and magnesium also and see how that works, My stomach is so bloated half the time i cant bend over...Thanks for the info and congrats for finding something that works for you!


----------



## Pint Size (Apr 11, 2012)

Bless you. (Please see my question at the end)

I'm new here. I was dx'd with IBS about two years ago. I had the boss from hell and a death in my family. I thought perhaps it was related to the extreme stress.

Right now, my stress isn't too bad. However, I got a respiratory infection and then a bladder infection right afterwards. Lots of antibiotics. So...I might have C Diff.???? Odd, since I don't have diarrhea, but I'm being checked. And the IBS-C symptoms are here too.

The gastro docs don't mention diets probiotics...or anything.

I will try most, if not all of your protocol. Thanks for sharing! Great place to start.

IMPORTANT QUESTION: Do you take the magnesium in the morning or at night? Also, did you tweak your diet at all? Thank you.


----------

